# So exhausted with missed MC



## angeev

Hello-I guess this questionis for thiose who have had an MC before. I had a missed miscarriage, I guess th proper wording is 'am having'. The spotting started Monday, bleeding yesterday. And it is very little, a pantyliner would be more than enough for a 24-hour time - but I use bigger and more pads than that.

I am just so exhausted, but it is not sleepy. I feel worn out and, oddly, I just feel under-nurished no matter what I eat adn kind of unhealthy in general. I am sure some of it is emotion and stress that I don't even realize is affecting me physically.

Is this common? Will I get back to myself after the D&C?

I am not really concerrned, more annoyed and looking forwrd to feeling like myself again.


----------



## ttc1soon

My first miscarriage was a natural miscarriage and it was physically very painful and I was very drained for a few days but after that i felt much better. As sad as I was for lossing the baby I was also very glad to feel like myself again too. Tomorrow I am having a D&C because my body still thinks it is pregnant so I don't yet how I will feel afterwards. I am hoping it helps drop the hormones quickly because it is an extremly cruel joke to still have morning sickness knowing your little baby is gone.


----------



## angeev

It is so cruel. And my son keeps asking if the baby is still having my energy. We haven't told him yet so I just say yes. I hope it all goes well with your D&C. I go in for a follow-up ultrasound tomorrow and scheduling the D&C for next week. My baby stopped developing nearly 6 weeks ago and my body just started kind of catching on a couple days ago. I woud not expect it to take so long.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ttc1soon

With my first the baby stopped growing at 6 and I misscarried at 8 but this time the baby stopped growing around 6 weeks too but without the 9 week ultrasound my doctor did we wouldn't have had any idea because everything is still growing except the baby. I would have even started to show because my uterus is still growing before finding out. I am glad we found out now and not at 13 weeks (which would have been the next scan). I am sorry it took so long for you to find out. I know for me I wouldn't want to go through a natural miscarriage again because it was so painful and since you are already bleeding I would try and schedule the d&c as soon as possible before it happens on it own. (Each person is different and so one for you might not be so bad but I was doubled over in pain all day long passing lime sized clots)


----------



## amore93

I feel the same way. I am currently naturally mc and I am tired all the time. My doctor recommended eating a healthy balanced diet with lots of fruits and vegetables to help boost energy levels. Avoid sugary or processed foods because they make you feel bloated and that makes things feel worse. I think we are partially tired from the process our bodies are going through currently and because we are stressed from the loss. I think going through the grieving process is important before you can feel better.


----------



## angeev

The dr did not even give me the option to go natural, and after hearing stories I really want the D&C. tmorrow's appt was origionally for next week, but since the bleeding started I asked if we could move it up.

My body was doing the same thing, sac is growing, I am showing but refuse to wear mat clothes. The only thing that changed was my breasts stopped hurting. I knew somthing was wrong, I was having bad dreams and just had a gut feeling.

I read on another post that a woman's dr told her now that she is accepting it emotionally her body is starting to react. 

I hope you are feeling back to yourself soon and glad you do not have to go throught he natural thing again. It just sounds so scary, evn if you do know hat is going on.


----------



## LeighAnne

Depression can subconciously cause this too. Take care of yourself. Rest as much as you can.


----------



## Mypreciouskid

I'm so sorry:(. I had a mmc at 7w6d, my d&c was 2 weeks ago. My recovery was smooth. I'm tired, still have hcg (hpt still +), but I couldn't have asked for a quicker physical recovery. Emotionally...I'm still devastated. I cry all the time.


----------



## ttc1soon

I just wanted to let you know I had my D&C yesterday and everything has gone so much smoother than the natural miscarriage. I was a little sick waking up from the surgery but I have had nearly no pain and very little bleeding. If ever had to do this again (praying that never happens) I would have a D&C every time. I am having some muscle fatigue and a little bit of tenderness in my lower abdomen but that is it. I was a little loopy yesterday but physically felt so much better than going though it naturally.


----------



## MrsDavo

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

I found out in Thursday that our baby had stopped growing. We went for an emergency scan as I started bleeding on Wednesday. My bleeding has been on and off and very light. Much like yours. 

I'm booked in for a D&C on monday. I too have felt very tired. I think its the emotions, xxx


----------

